# Mealworms?



## TanithHH

Hi,
I've read and heard in quite a few different places that mealworms can be fed to mice. I didn't know if this meant live or dried, but I feed the wild birds and my hens dried mealworms so I thought i'd try them out. My mice adore them, but I just wondered if they _should_ have them?

Thanks!


----------



## onionpencil

in moderation i think should be fine as a source of protein.


----------



## Serena

You can give them mealworm as treats and as a little extra protein. It doesn't matter if they're dried or alive.
Mice need a little animal protein in their diet, so a mealworm or two a week doesn't hurt them at all.


----------



## TanithHH

Ok, thank you so much


----------



## TanithHH

they are only as treats so they shouldn't be getting too many


----------



## andypandy29us

i buy wild bird food blocks as an occasional treat for the mice and for if im away for a couple of days so they have plenty of food in there and they have dried mealworms in there ..... they love them and always dig em out


----------

